# I need pic of snowplow mount to Ford tractor



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I need look how they mount to frame.

My school's tractor are different style so it pita to find another tractors like my.

I know I want snoway plow on this but my budget not allow due no job but hope get job at school next month.

And what thick mount should be? i don't want drive 5-10 mph sudden plow ready to trip but it couldn't trip because mount are weak so it end bent.

Is 1/2" steel is good enough? Is C channel heavy duty won't bent until you go 25 mph hit snowpile.

I am think make front mount hook to near front axle I know that look not strong for plow but I am think make 2 another mounts that should be tougher. 1 mount to 2 screws you see that how they mount I saw but it look weak design and 1 mount to those hitch you see look to be tougher.

I will try make draw mount so you will understand.

Here pic of tractor mount.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I have is old meyer 7'6 that I got free from that old boss. Good thing I got that before quit job.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is there any holes on the front axel? i have a couple old fords and they have a brush guard on the front with a hitch (from ford) so im sure it would be strong enough if you mounted it in those same holes. ill see if i have any pics


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres a pic of the guard this is on a jubilee edit oh sorry i forgot this might no work because the axel pivots up and down


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think it good because axle have pivot so if tire hit hole pile then snowplow will dig maybe get stuck.

I thought it would be good until I drove in bad road near my old grandma house. I realized it not work why if plow sit on flat but tires maybe hit rock or hole then plow need to be copy level from axle so it end stuck in ground until you raise plow off ground then get on again.

I found this pic. It exact what I have but problem I don't see those much due rust. I know one tractor dealer have one but it worst thatn you think. It seem po drive at 15 mph hit stuff so hard. I see mount are bent, plow are not straight it bent I think hit tree, and it look weak mount for me.

That why I don't want buy plus I think make our mount will be heavy duty than this one I see at dealer.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

well what you could do is mount brackets to the rear axel using the holes where the fenders areand make you plow frame hook up to that. it is plenty strong and That is how one of are buckets hooks up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know but i look at it but they are too high so we will need fab to make mount fit but feel that mount would bent because it need straight not like bent to fit mount.


I will have welder look at and tell me what best to mount it.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

My job has a 57' Ford 600 with a snow plow just like the red one in the pic but it's got pully's instead of a ram...Still runs but never gets used.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wicked500R;590763 said:


> My job has a 57' Ford 600 with a snow plow just like the red one in the pic but it's got pully's instead of a ram...Still runs but never gets used.


Yes that what i see at dealer. I say that wire they use steel but one thing that po is cheap keep reused this with patch on it.

Can you get pic of that mount? How much snow it can push until traction run out.

Why you won't use in snow? plow not good or no power angle that you need walk to angle it?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wicked500R;590763 said:


> My job has a 57' Ford 600 with a snow plow just like the red one in the pic but it's got pully's instead of a ram...Still runs but never gets used.


Can you measure that mount how thick it is?

I just want strong mount not one from ford that look thin to me. it look like 12 or 8 gauge steel


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Back up untill 10 years ago all our harness's hung off the front axles and then we just ran tubing back to the draw bar and bolted it on where you would hitch an implement. Never had any problems with the axle pivot and we ran them that way for over 15 years.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would make a frame that comes off the back part of the frame somehow. maybe hook it up like an atv plow. But it will be more heavy duty. But like someone already said tie it in to where the fenders meet the axle. thats what I think. you could go onto tractorbynet.com that is a tractor forum and they are abunch of help. they have a customization part too.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

TBYN won't allow me register there. they know me from another forums.


That seem lot steel since they are not cheap now. I can do is make small mount.

Basher sent me pic in pm. It Kubota with that mount. i swear that mount look very heavy duty than anyone I have see.

I am not sure if Basher allow me post his pic if he want post here with his pic I be glad.


I been look at tractor today when Basher sent me pic so I went to look and I think it little different style but my uncle's brother who is profession welder would know what best to mount. I hope steel he get is cheap than one from store. If I buy one from store it be cost nearby $150.


I will get pic when He make mount and weld it. I hope use this tractor before winter. 

One thing it would be great if someone saw me and need that tractor because they have tight area. I know our City use tractors to plow sidewalk that are almost 5 feet but I notice tractor they use is too small with huge plow plus it go slow like 3 mph.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My old tractor/loader a kubota b6000 4/wd. it was a 2cyl diesel 13hp and it did good. I plowed the drive a couple times just for the hell of it. and I moved banks infront of my house and my account down the street. but I sold that and bought an international 3414 backhoe/loader. I am thinking about putting a 8ft plow on the front of mine. so I can remove the bucket and put the blade on the loader. but what I will do will be easier then what you will have to go thru.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That true but problem you need manage to make sure plow not much pressure down from loader or it be dig ground.

Most I know they use float on loader so they plow no problem.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya my loader has a float it locks into and stays in.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;594212 said:


> ya my loader has a float it locks into and stays in.


That must be great to have.

My Uncle used to have Massey he sold because it 2wd and alway get stuck in mud or deep snow. He got New Holland with 4x4 he love it.

That look stout tractor but do you have electric block to keep engine warm in winter? Or it be hard to start.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nah its got a heated block and it also has glow plugs. it is a international industrial. I paid $3000 for it. it was sitting in a barn for 3 years. so I approached the guy and said do you want to sell that? he said ya. but he said you have to get it running. it is diesel so me and a friend go there. turn the key on nothing. so I pull around hook the jump it too it. didnt have enough juice to turn it over fast enough. so I got the jumper cables out of bed of truck I brought. hooked the jumpers to the starter and jumpit to the battery. started right up with either. so I pulled it out of shed all the tires still had air in them. i was like wow. so we let it run. I was talking to the guy and he says how the engine has a little less then 100 hours on a rebuilt engine i was like wow. and it has a brand new clutch put in it. brakes were done like 10 years ago he said. He wanted $4000 so being a good barterer I said $3000 he said $4000 I said $3000 he said sold. so we were both happy. everything works on it tho and runs excellent. 4cyl perkins diesel and it runs great couldnt ask to run better. most of the tractor is leakless. I have to repack a couple rams on the backhoe but that is no biggie. I am going to bring it home from my camp in a couple weeks and i am going to take the back off. put that in one side of the garage and tractor in other. and I am going to repaint and service everything. I am going to restore it. So that is my winter project! I want it to look clean and new like your ford.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Keep in mind my Ford leak lot fluid and it not pretty. 

It look ok and paint is fade.

What cause leak. Owner didn't tight bolt correct and alway sit all time never drove until I start beg him then decide give up so we fix now it run.

Then my mom's ******* cousin who demand this but lucky my mom is control will for my great grandma so we lucky got this.

I was surprise how bad. Now it run but lucky oil pressure still hold 45 psi at idle I use 5w30.


I talk to my friend who can get scrap steel he say he will look for steel like basher's tractor with homemade snowplow mount.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

cool. i wish i knew someone who could get scrap steel for me. but mostly leaks are from sitting for periods of time or o-rings go or rams need rebuilds. but the biggest one is hoss leak.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;594369 said:


> cool. i wish i knew someone who could get scrap steel for me. but mostly leaks are from sitting for periods of time or o-rings go or rams need rebuilds. but the biggest one is hoss leak.


Wow I do not want pay for new hoses now. Lucky I bought replace hose for my case 222 last year cost $20 if I buy now it will be $50

How I can get steel you need know who is welder or mechanic at large equipments.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

to get steel you can call a scrap yard they will have a lot of it. i know i did that once. and for a welder. I know I know somebody who owns a welding school. and if i need anything i need welded and i dont want to do it or it needs to be stick welded i give it to them and he gives it to the students to do for a grade. I also know somebody who makes dirt modified chassis and he does aluminum welding work for me.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well that good.

My shop teacher teach weld class too. I can ask for any steel he can get one.

This is from B&B he say he found someone on internet. Is this look overbuilt? I was shock when saw mount it look like it can ram stump without bent mount.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow that is cool. it is like a truck plow.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I do think that plow came from jeep or small truck.


Plus I have meyer 7'6 so I thought I could use on my tractor.

What steel you think 1/4" is ok?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;595200 said:


> I do think that plow came from jeep or small truck.


If you look close Mill you'll notice that the plow in the pic has been trimmed down...no vertical ribs at the outer most portions of the plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like a farmer made it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

B&B;595214 said:


> If you look close Mill you'll notice that the plow in the pic has been trimmed down...no vertical ribs at the outer most portions of the plow.


If he not trim plow then he could push more snow. It could be he use this for sidewalk which is 4-5 Feet wide


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Milwaukee;595200 said:


> I do think that plow came from jeep or small truck.
> 
> Plus I have meyer 7'6 so I thought I could use on my tractor.
> 
> What steel you think 1/4" is ok?


Ya 1/4" should be alright.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Milwaukee;594192 said:


> TBYN won't allow me register there. they know me from another forums..


Hmmmmm

what other forum's do you frequent mill.....


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

powerjoke;599046 said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> what other forum's do you frequent mill.....


TBYN have several members that was banned by MTF for stir like this but MTF don't allow so warn them many times then banned it.

so they know me and they don't like anyone from MTF go there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;599073 said:


> TBYN have several members that was banned by MTF for stir like this but MTF don't allow so warn them many times then banned it.
> 
> so they know me and they don't like anyone from MTF go there.


OK, I'll bite, what's MTF?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;599081 said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's MTF?


mytractorforum


----------

